# Music from Candyman



## unknown (Oct 16, 2004)

Hi, all. I caught the Candyman (and part of the first sequel) the other day and I know know know I have recently heard its theme music, but can not think of where it came from. Does anyone know a recent movie or show that had that music?

Buy my green guy stuff and make me happy.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

As far as I know it was written for the movie only.



<center></center>


----------

